# Fire battery discharged overnight?



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

This am when I went to read on my Fire HD (got it on last Sun) it was completely dead. Did not turn on when I opened the Amazon cover, didnt turn on when I pressed ON/OFF button.

Plugged USB charging cord into laptop,  K did not show up as a device in My Computer (as it had previously).

I did a Kindle "reset" and it came on and the battery is completely empty. It was at least 3/4 last nite when I went to bed.

What happened? One concern I have is when I have some apps open, like Pandora or the game I was playing, there isnt always a  way (that I can find) to 'close' them. Sometimes the only thing I can find to do is 'back out' of the app. Am I leaving things running in the background?

And why isnt it shutting everything off when I close the Amazon cover? 

So now I am charging it, which will take HOURS. I have ordered the speed charger but it wont come until Mon and I would like to figure this out anyway.

Can anyone explain before I contact support?

Thanks.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm...the same thing happened to mine last night.  It was about 80% full when I went to bed.  When I woke up it was completely dead, I pressed the power button and an empty battery icon came up.  I was running a video an hour before bed, but that was done - and the fireHD was off.  That's the only thing I can think of as possibly still "on".  Its still charging now for me too...at 67% power.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

From the FAQ above:

"If the screen is locked with a password, and you connect the Fire to a PC with the micro USB, the Kindle has to be awakened from the lock screen in order to connect.  So, if you have that passworded, the connection to the PC won't happen until the lock screen is cleared."


And now that I've reset it and it's charging, it does show up on my PC. 

Will it not even charge if completely dead/unable to reset? 

Luckily, I think the (very expensive) speed charger plugs directly into an AC outlet.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Zero said:


> Hmmm...the same thing happened to mine last night. It was about 80% full when I went to bed. When I woke up it was completely dead, I pressed the power button and an empty battery icon came up. I was running a video an hour before bed, but that was done - and the fireHD was off. That's the only thing I can think of as possibly still "on". Its still charging now for me too...at 67% power.


Wow, I dont know what time zone you are in, but I just started it recharging less than 2 hrs ago and it's nowhere near 67%.

I really dont see a way to 'close' alot of the apps on the Fire.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Wow, I dont know what time zone you are in, but I just started it recharging less than 2 hrs ago and it's nowhere near 67%.
> 
> I really dont see a way to 'close' alot of the apps on the Fire.


I'm in the pacific time zone...started charging about 4 maybe 5 hours ago. I use an app called Gemini App Manager - it can do a mass kill all apps


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, I'm sorry no one had any familiarity with this.

On a side note....here's a gold star for Amazon: I ordered the powerfast charger yesterday, using free 2 day Prime shipping. Was told it would arrive Tuesday, then got an email it was shipped and would arrive Monday....and it came today!

And it certainly made a difference in charging time. Now I guess I'll see what condition  my Fire is in tomorrow am. (without charging it over nite and it is only slightly discharged since I only used it for reading this evening.)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I lost the charge on my KFHD just once and it was just hours after I'd charged it overnight.  I don't remember what the problem was, but now I usually turn off wi-fi when I'm not using the Fire or if I'm just reading or using something on it that doesn't need wi-fi.

Someone here recommended that I get the GSam Battery Monitor app.  I got the free one, but there is another one for a low price that shows more details of your battery usage.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> I lost the charge on my KFHD just once and it was just hours after I'd charged it overnight. I don't remember what the problem was, but now I usually turn off wi-fi when I'm not using the Fire or if I'm just reading or using something on it that doesn't need wi-fi.
> 
> Someone here recommended that I get the GSam Battery Monitor app. I got the free one, but there is another one for a low price that shows more details of your battery usage.


Thank you. I do leave wi-fi on at home, mostly so I can casually check my email while reading...see, I'm spoiled already!!!! I never did that, or even wanted to, with my K3, lol.

And I am going to check out the battery app.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Altho I didnt use it heavily last nite, and I had it plugged into the new Powerfast charger over nite, it looks like I have a full charge today. 

I'll experiment with it more...play some games and not plug it in overnite for example, and get more of a feel for it.

I realize that a new device often takes time to reach a true 'full charge' too.


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

My original K3 came with a small molded "wall-wart" (I've always detested that name!) charger. It would charge the K3 in a few hours. Bought the original Fire for my wife and it came with something similar as I recall. She shortly misplaced it to never be found again. I use an extra cell phone charger with the mini-usb plug and it charges the Fire just as quickly as the original. Most cell phones use a single 3.7v lithium battery and apparently the Fire and HD do as well (albeit higher capacity). She now has the HD and I the Fire. She charges the HD with her cell charger and it is substantially faster. Some USB ports(computer) don't have the current capacity to charge quickly so it's an overnite thing. I guess to keep the Fire HD's price down they opted to only include the usb cable. I like the mini usb charger as it handles many if not all of my electronics.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Did it do updates on apps maybe? Sometimes that can cause the drain or like others mentioned, an app that is running sucking power. 
I know mine updates at night mostly, same with my phone. I haven't had mine die on me from that but my kids did leave an app running overnight and that killed it.
Either way, it seems like it is working fine now. If it keeps happening then I would definitely call Amazon about it.


----------

